# Blue Planet II



## monocotman (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi,

A heads up!

The first episode of the latest David Attenborough fronted nature programme aired in the UK last night. It was jaw-droppingly good. 
The technological improvements since that first series makes some of the sequences just awe inspiring. 
The HD quality and super slo-mo makes the programme something to watch more than once. Some of it was 'art'. 
Watch it on the largest HD TV you can get to.

The good thing is that there are another 6 episodes running up to Christmas when the DVD will sell by the bucket,

David


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 30, 2017)

We love DA! How long can keep this up?


----------



## Ray (Oct 30, 2017)

I was given a "jail broken" Amazon Fire Stick for Christmas which allowed me to see them months ago. Spectacular!!!

On a side note, when my son was little, upon watching some nature program with the same host, he dubbed him "David Attabird".


----------



## abax (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm looking forward to it!!!


----------



## xiphius (Oct 31, 2017)

Ray said:


> On a side note, when my son was little, upon watching some nature program with the same host, he dubbed him "David Attabird".



LOL :rollhappy:


----------



## Ray (Nov 1, 2017)

This is also the kid that, when we were buying him knit shirts for school at a giant, outdoor flea market, said they were from "Odd Navy".


----------

